# What sauce for RICE and CHICKEN???



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

Got loads of basmati rice and chicken in, but its so bland.

Iv tried different seasonings on the chicken etc but once mixed, the boiled rice tastes of nothing, and dry.

What can I mix in with it ie sauces etc??

Any ideas??


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bit of soy sauce 

or some encona


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Use some tinned toms that should help.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

if you oven bake the chicken for like 30mins with some lemon herbs and few tblespoons of water it should taste nice and soy sauce over it and the rice when served will make it taste nice. if u want to keep sugars down from sauce.


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Ive started using vegtable stock cubes in my rice cooker

gives it some flavour.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Thai Curries.

Chicken would kill and slice themselves if that's how they were going to end up.

Panang

Green

Red

Juggle Curry

pad ped

oh my days. I'm hungry


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

cook the chicken in olive oil and hebds spices and use the juice from the cooking of the chicken as a sauce... throw in some tinned tomatoes, garlic, oregano and parsley too perhaps.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

I throw Tobasco and chilli flakes over mine:thumbup:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I use those 'so juicy' cook in the bag things. They taste nice and are easy to make


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> I use those 'so juicy' cook in the bag things. They taste nice and are easy to make


X2


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Use some tinned toms that should help.


Exactly what i do.

200g chicken

onions

200g rice

1/2 tin copped tom

lovely


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

make your own barbie sauce mate- tablespoon of tomato sauce, tablespoon Worcester sauce, and half a teaspoon brown sugar


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

xpower said:


> Exactly what i do.
> 
> 200g chicken
> 
> ...


Cheap and cheerful!! No point going out and buying exotic sauces etc when the humble tom will do


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

throw some chopped coriander into the rice and some chick peas or normal peas


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm currently using Nandos sauces, its about 35-40 calories per 40g depending which flavour you use, which is plenty on 150g chicken and 100g rice


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

add knor stock cubes to the rice, the veg one is really nice

for the chicken use a magi sauce and cook it in the bag


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

Cheers lads some good ideas here, il get cracking with them today.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

water is good to use as a sauce and is good for cutting


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Thai sweet chilli sauce is my sauce of choice atm.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> I use those 'so juicy' cook in the bag things. They taste nice and are easy to make


Just had one of these like an hour ago. Love the paparika and Mexican!!


----------

